# Devils Lake Fishing Report 9/30



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The walleye fishing on Devils Lake this year just hasn?t slowed down a bit. 
Anglers are still catching a lot of nice eating sized fish some a few bigger 
ones mixed in. With a nice weekend forecast, we expect another good weekend of 
fishing. While walleyes are moving into their traditional more rocky 
structure, anglers are reporting catches at most all depths. Some anglers are 
still trolling deeper running cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners, while 
others are slip bobbering or cranking shallower areas. Some of the better 
spots continue to be the Golden Highway, Monkey Ridge, the sunken roads in 
Pelican, all the bridges, Patience Point, Haley?s Hump, Rocky/Military & 
Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, Five Crows, and the Stromme Addition area. Pike and 
bass continue to be caught along with walleyes in most areas of the lake. 
Perch fishing remains slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

how is waterfowl hunting in Devil Lake? I may go tomorrow morning and never hunting and fishing at Devil Lake


----------

